# Corn Snake Morphs



## claire_e_dodd

Due to the increasing number of corn snake morphs out there, I (along with many others i'm sure) am finding it increasingly overwhelming when trying to learn about genetics, and how to distinguish between different morphs, (i.e. Goldust & Amber, Anery A, B & C etc)

Would it be possible to start a thread that would help with this?

What I would like to see is posts with;

1. Name of morph
2. Clear picture of hatchling, and if possible adult
3. Genetics involved
4. Distinguishing marks & features, i.e. pattern, colour, underside & eye colour.

For example, (sorry if I get any of this wrong this is why I think the thread will be useful!)

1. Normal

2.









3. No genetics involved (If there were though i.e. Snow - Anery A + Amel)

4. Background colour of varying degrees of yellow & orange, with saddles in varying degrees of orange & red with black borders. Dark coloured eyes, and black and white chequered underside.

Some normals are selectively bred for thicker black borders, and are refered to as Oketee (sp).

There are also differences in locales of normals such as Florida Keys, Miami, etc (followed by pics and differences, or this should be put in a seperate post, one for each locale)

So....

What do you think, good idea or not?


----------



## Ssthisto

What, you mean like Ian's Corn Morph Guide here:

:: Ians Vivarium - Corn Snake Colour and Pattern Morphs ::


----------



## cornmorphs

thats killed that then :lol2:


----------



## claire_e_dodd

Similar, but with more specific details aimed at helping people tell different but similar looking morphs apart. Specifics of eye colour, belly pattern etc. There just doesn't seem to be a guide that goes into enough detail to do this. Especially with the ultra gene now being bred into different colour morphs, I find this one very hard to tell apart form some morphs without ultra.


----------



## Ssthisto

To be honest, that's a much less practical idea - simply because SOME animals can't be told apart by eye reliably.


----------



## captaincaveman

if ians site isn't enough then charles pritzels cornsnake morph guide is:no1:, that and just experience with seeing more and more, its surprising how quick you can pick things up:no1:


----------



## hogboy

South Mountain Reptiles - Corn Snake Price List

South mountain Reptiles have loads of pics on their for sale page.
Adults and hatchlings


----------



## eeji

is this something everyone would like to see added to the morph guide on my site? or would it be a bit of a dead horse because theres too many differing factors within the same morph(s)?
...or is it just easier to go and buy Serps book?
if i get enough feedback then it could be a possible addition


----------



## captaincaveman

eeji said:


> is this something everyone would like to see added to the morph guide on my site? or would it be a bit of a dead horse because theres too many differing factors within the same morph(s)?
> ...or is it just easier to go and buy Serps book?
> if i get enough feedback then it could be a possible addition


 
I kinda miss the hybrid part, but i may be alone on that, i love the layout and always use it as a standard to strive to, usually don soderburg ones:lol2:


----------



## toyah

eeji said:


> is this something everyone would like to see added to the morph guide on my site? or would it be a bit of a dead horse because theres too many differing factors within the same morph(s)?
> ...or is it just easier to go and buy Serps book?
> if i get enough feedback then it could be a possible addition


It would maybe be good to have some pages that have details on pointers to telling apart some of the most commonly confused morphs. Or even a bit more detail on each of the individual pages to help identify them?


----------



## eeji

captaincaveman said:


> I kinda miss the hybrid part, but i may be alone on that, i love the layout and always use it as a standard to strive to, usually don soderburg ones:lol2:


Theres loads of people said they miss the hybrid bit! If I ever manage to get enough free time (working on a top secret 'project', but i'll get a big slap from RFUK admin if i say what it is ) I'm going to bring it back, but just stick with corn/rat intergrades - the corn/king hybrids son't really 'do' anything for me so they're definetly out for good 

...and yeah Dons got some amazing animals, I'm dead lucky he agreed to let me use his piccies


----------



## eeji

good idea Toyah, I'll go make a new thread to test the water


----------



## claire_e_dodd

> is this something everyone would like to see added to the morph guide on my site? or would it be a bit of a dead horse because theres too many differing factors within the same morph(s)?
> ...or is it just easier to go and buy Serps book?
> if i get enough feedback then it could be a possible addition


That would be amazing!!!!

And yeah I miss the hybrids too


----------



## Ssthisto

toyah said:


> It would maybe be good to have some pages that have details on pointers to telling apart some of the most commonly confused morphs. Or even a bit more detail on each of the individual pages to help identify them?


It's a shame that with all the interbreeding to get the "bestest new morph" that some of the distinctive and distinguishing features of individual genes have been lost.

For example, the idea that Charcoals don't develop the yellow necks but Anerythristics do... well, it USED to be true, but with all the interbreeding that happens, somewhere the yellow's crept in on many, many charcoals.

I'd love to see "ideal standards" set out for various morphs and see breeders working towards these standards (like "Anerythristics should have yellow necks and high contrast black and silver markings, Charcoals should have no yellow and low-contrast charcoal and grey markings") so that people can get a snake they'll be completely happy with because there's consistency of morph.


----------



## eeji

Ssthisto said:


> It's a shame that with all the interbreeding to get the "bestest new morph" that some of the distinctive and distinguishing features of individual genes have been lost.
> 
> For example, the idea that Charcoals don't develop the yellow necks but Anerythristics do... well, it USED to be true, but with all the interbreeding that happens, somewhere the yellow's crept in on many, many charcoals.
> 
> I'd love to see "ideal standards" set out for various morphs and see breeders working towards these standards (like "Anerythristics should have yellow necks and high contrast black and silver markings, Charcoals should have no yellow and low-contrast charcoal and grey markings") so that people can get a snake they'll be completely happy with because there's consistency of morph.


Definetly agreed on that one! Thats something I think is going to be an addition.
It would be nice to see breeders selecting for those 'old fashioned' standards too, and getting some proper distinction between similar morphs back, instead of one starting to blend into another like your anery/charcoal example


----------



## captaincaveman

Ssthisto said:


> It's a shame that with all the interbreeding to get the "bestest new morph" that some of the distinctive and distinguishing features of individual genes have been lost.
> 
> For example, the idea that Charcoals don't develop the yellow necks but Anerythristics do... well, it USED to be true, but with all the interbreeding that happens, somewhere the yellow's crept in on many, many charcoals.
> 
> I'd love to see "ideal standards" set out for various morphs and see breeders working towards these standards (like "Anerythristics should have yellow necks and high contrast black and silver markings, Charcoals should have no yellow and low-contrast charcoal and grey markings") so that people can get a snake they'll be completely happy with because there's consistency of morph.





eeji said:


> Definetly agreed on that one! Thats something I think is going to be an addition.
> It would be nice to see breeders selecting for those 'old fashioned' standards too, and getting some proper distinction between similar morphs back, instead of one starting to blend into another like your anery/charcoal example


 
yeah that would be nice to see, a standard along with commonly seen variations

plus theres a few additions too, a few hypos(sunkissed, pewter etc)


----------



## eeji

captaincaveman said:


> plus theres a few additions too, a few hypos(sunkissed, pewter etc)


its getting harder and harder to get pics now, because its all the latest and greatest that needs adding (mostly), especially adult pics. Even motley and stripe pics are thin on the ground for a lot of the more common morphs.

....and hypo pewter was put up last week! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## captaincaveman

eeji said:


> its getting harder and harder to get pics now, because its all the latest and greatest that needs adding (mostly), especially adult pics. Even motley and stripe pics are thin on the ground for a lot of the more common morphs.
> 
> ....and hypo pewter was put up last week! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
ah i missed that one:no1:, ok wheres your amelZ, calico, honey and topaz then:Na_Na_Na_Na:, thats without sunkissed variations, there a sunkissed amel, blizzard, anery too and i hear sunkissed lavs have been mentioned:Na_Na_Na_Na:, 

Ive been looking as im getting a sunkissed off nige soon, well i say sunkissed, we reckon(with verification from kathy love that its a sunkissed okeetee), so thats another too add:no1:

that'll keep you busy


----------



## claire_e_dodd

At least I don't look so stupid now lol, I don't think anyone can keep up, I've never needed my delivery to come so much!!!!

(I ordered Charles Pritzel's Corn Morph Guide)


----------



## toyah

Ssthisto said:


> I'd love to see "ideal standards" set out for various morphs and see breeders working towards these standards (like "Anerythristics should have yellow necks and high contrast black and silver markings, Charcoals should have no yellow and low-contrast charcoal and grey markings") so that people can get a snake they'll be completely happy with because there's consistency of morph.


Well, you know that's my ideal future :smile:


----------



## Ssthisto

What I want to know is why there aren't more selectively bred Anery-based morphs.

Where are the "Anery Okeetees" with thick black borders on slightly lighter saddles and pale silver ground?

What about selectively breeding for the pastel-peachy wash that some males get?

Or "Zebra" Anerys that have been bred for the whitest ground and the blackest saddles (sort of like Candy Canes, but in black and white) !


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Anery's are a good one to experiment with...I have big plans for an Anery Hurricane Motley I have to pair with an Anery Motley (possible stripe but not sure) I am hoping for a few interesting Anery Hurricanes in next years clutch......hopefully


----------



## Ssthisto

I'm tempted to go for the Anerykeetees myself - I've got a nice female Anery with pretty solid black borders, and I'd bet she'd make some nice thick-bordered babies if I had the right male to put to her. That said, her first boyfriend is going to be the other half of my Anery het Glacier Stripe pair


----------



## claire_e_dodd

I agree, anerys seem to be overlooked somewhat, and now I gotta get me an Okeetee Zebra Corn, High contrast thick borders, oh stop i'm drooling now!


----------



## Ssthisto

I wonder whether you'd get nice black and white Anerys if you worked a good high contrast anery into a Miami bloodline....?


----------



## eeji

captaincaveman said:


> ah i missed that one:no1:, ok wheres your amelZ, calico, honey and topaz then:Na_Na_Na_Na:, thats without sunkissed variations, there a sunkissed amel, blizzard, anery too and i hear sunkissed lavs have been mentioned:Na_Na_Na_Na:,
> 
> Ive been looking as im getting a sunkissed off nige soon, well i say sunkissed, we reckon(with verification from kathy love that its a sunkissed okeetee), so thats another too add:no1:
> 
> that'll keep you busy


Try getting pictures of them!!!! A major glitch in the works is that Rich Z won't let me use his pics, because other people have paid to use them and I'm a tight @rse! . I'm going to have to do some major grovelling and send Charles Pritzel an email (I don't hold much hope there either!) 



Ssthisto said:


> I wonder whether you'd get nice black and white Anerys if you worked a good high contrast anery into a Miami bloodline....?


I can hear a plan hatching out!


----------



## Ssthisto

eeji said:


> I can hear a plan hatching out!


Nah, that'd involve having a Miami to work with.

I'm more looking at the Anerykeetees


----------



## eeji

hmmmmmm I've got a spare anery female, and i've always liked miamis...... :grin1:


----------



## captaincaveman

well ssthisto you know how much i love okeetees, ive got a couple of ideas in the pipeline but dont wanna mention cause its too early in the planning:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman

Ssthisto said:


> I wonder whether you'd get nice black and white Anerys if you worked a good high contrast anery into a Miami bloodline....?


thats another i'd love to see black and white candy cane kinda looks:no1:


----------



## eeji

captaincaveman said:


> thats another i'd love to see black and white candy cane kinda looks:no1:


well its been done with amel, so why not anery too - it must be attainable


----------



## toyah

Ssthisto said:


> I'm tempted to go for the Anerykeetees myself - I've got a nice female Anery with pretty solid black borders, and I'd bet she'd make some nice thick-bordered babies if I had the right male to put to her. That said, her first boyfriend is going to be the other half of my Anery het Glacier Stripe pair


I think going for the thick-bordered Miamis would be better than Okeetees - I think the amount of background colour on an okeetee might make the anery version look muddy.

Anery miami is one of my long term projects, hopefully. No morph can beat a nice anery - it's my absolute favourite.


----------



## PrincessPurple

The Kennel Clubs have breed standards for measuring the dogs in competition. I'm not suggesting we start a "Vivarium Club", but it would be good if there were a Council of people well educated in morphs that could determine standards for the existing morph types. 

At least that way, I'd know not to cross any funny yellow-necked-charcoals to anery a types. I'd imagine it could help selective breeding programs if someone could look up the ideal traits for crossing particular morphs or even within the same morph type.

PS - Now I want an anerykeetee!


----------



## eeji

there are 'standards' that determine morphs - its the genes they carry that determines whether an anery is an anery etc.

we definetly don't need a 'council' to tell us what a 'nice' example of a morph should look like, because different people like different things, eg one person will like really dark anery while someone else will like silvery grey anery.

I certainly don't need anyone telling me how my snakes should look, and any that don't look how they say are worthless runts.

**edit**
I've just noticed how old this thread is!  Did anyone get anywhere with the anerykeetee idea?


----------



## snakeman1995

*morph of snake*

sorry but i carn't see the pic proply plez could email it to me at [email protected] 

by looking at it, it looks like a normal het corn.

plez email me a pic 

cheers 


SNAKEMAN1995


----------



## eeji

snakeman1995 said:


> sorry but i carn't see the pic proply plez could email it to me at [email protected]
> 
> by looking at it, it looks like a normal het corn.
> 
> plez email me a pic
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> SNAKEMAN1995


what does? and normal het what? :?


----------

